# Sad, Touching story, as Missy is now dead...



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Hello all,
I'm glad you guys put this here. It was a good idea too.

Please read this. I know it looks long but it is really worth the read...

One of the ponies, Missy I used to ride a while back died.
She was a moody mare and used to kick and buck at other horses when they ran up her bum. (Fair enough! Those thoughtless riders needed to have WAY more control!)
In my group I had to stay at the back because of that reason. When I was at the back none of the horses would go or go fast. So they put me at the front. Then I would go and trot around as we was told but the horses behind followed but the silly riders didn't slow them down!
The people that used to ride Missy would say to me...
"Do you want my whip? She's been really bad today!"
I would say no and get on her. For some reason Missy and I just connected to each other and we never fought and I never used a crop on her.

Sorry that it's a long story but I feel it needs to be told...
One day when I was riding a different horse, everyone was getting ready for event day. There was dressage, barrel racing and jumping. Now, when I used to ride Missy, if I went in her bay (or stall) my mum and sister used to stand WAY back because we knew that Missy didn't like people crowding around her. But on the event day there were two girls in her bay, each on one side. There were about five adults standing right up close to Missy with three little toddlers. Now, since Missy didn't like people crowding around her, she did a little kick so the girls in the bay would back off. But they didn't. The person that runs the place went into Missy's bay and was about to do the girth up. She told them to stand back. But none of them did. She tightened the girth and Missy got scared (as I think she was girth shy before they got her. As well as the crowd and the sudden movement.) She reared up and reared up again. This time she reared up too high and her lead rope, (which was attached to the pole thingy so they couldn't get away.) It snapped and she fell back on her back. But as she was falling back there is another bay behind her and she whacked her head on the WOOD HARD POLE.
As she landed everyone gasped. But wait, there was horse in that bay that she landed in. But luckily he didn't move. People rushed to her after a quick 3 seconds as we all thought she would get back up and run away. But she didn't...
They took the saddle and bridle off her as quick as possible. They started patting her on the belly and saying to her "Come on Missy! Come on!" Mum stood there and told me over and over again "She's gone. She's gone. Nah, that's it, she's gone..." 

The worst part was that I was standing right next to the bay which she landed in. I saw it all. I cried and cried but only for ten minutes as the event day had to go on. Mum was even crying too. She came into the club room which is next to the bays and gave me a hug. Mum told me that she had to help drag Missy out to the van or whatever they put her in.

I was so ever sad and what annyoned because if those heartless people had moved like they were told. It wouldn't of happened. So still to this day I believe those people that didn't move practically killed her! 

Some say that the bay she landed in that had the other horse in it stood on her head and that's what killed her.
But I was standing right next to her and he didn't...



Missy you were the one and only I love you so...
R.I.P 
Rest in Peace....

And remember... I love you.


----------



## my_little_abby

that's sad


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Thanks, I still think if her.


----------



## meggymoo

Aww thats terrible. 

(((Big hugs)))


----------



## barnrat

that is a heck of a story. and a sad one at that. I'm sorry!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mathew

omg that is so sad im happy that u culd share something like that with us it must have been awful...


----------



## sweetypie16

Very Awful, im sorry


----------



## Eventer Chick

that is so sad i would of hate to see it OMG it gives me shivers down my spine i am so sorry


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Aww, thanks.


----------



## horsewhispers

Oh thats horrible!
I feel really sorry for you and poor misty! One of my fave horses died last year in october then another in december so I know what its like to lose something you really love. 
xxx


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

horsewhispers said:


> Oh thats horrible!
> I feel really sorry for you and poor misty! One of my fave horses died last year in october then another in december so I know what its like to lose something you really love.
> xxx


"Missy"


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

I'm so sorry for your loss, your story is very sad and heart touching. 
Poor baby, such a bad way to go too...


----------



## BluMagic

That's awful. Some people just don't think. I will keep you and Missy in my thoughts and prayers. At least she's in a better place. And we can't be selfish. 

Rest in Peace, Missy. you shall be missed.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Thanks Bluey... I'll be sue to do the same if something ever happens to your horse etc. 8)


----------



## BluMagic

lol. Thanks a bunch, Rach. Just knowing that ppl care brightens my day. :-D


----------



## equine_friend

im so sorry, i cant even imagine what i would have done in your place, it must have been awful seeing people do that to her. Im glad i wasnt there, and Missy wasnt my 'baby',or even if she wasnt, i would have gone mad with anger(im still mad with anger now) i would have KILLED, not just a figure of speech here, actually killed and tortured those people....how could they? they must have known Missy and they should have listned... if only you were riding her that day instead...

once again, im soooo sorry. thanks for sharing, it must have been difficult.... im so sorry


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ShadowFox

omg! i'm soo sorry!


----------

